# Bind9: DDNS und static records



## trabiator601 (27. November 2012)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin gerade den Firmen Debian(-Squeeze)-Server umzuziehen und versuche dabei einige Dinge zu konsolidieren. Momentan beschäftigen mich DHCP und DNS.
Die Arbeitsplätze erhalten ihre IPs per DHCP (manuell gepflegte Host Deklaration) und nutzen DNS (manuell) um sich zu finden.
Gleichzeitig existieren in der gleichen Zone einige Servereinträge und CNAME-Records.

Auf Dauer nervt natürlich der doppelte Eintragungsaufwand und daher schwebt mir vor auf dynamisches DNS umzusteigen (Bind 9.8.x) Mein gedankliches Problem dabei sind die CNAME-Einträge und die A Records der Server, die kein DHCP nutzen.

Hat jemand Erfahrungen mit dieser Mischsituation und kann mir ein Vorgehen empfehlen? Kann man irgendwas mit LDAP machen?
Oder soll ich zwei Subdomains anlegen, eine für die Workstations, eine für die Server?

Danke und Grüße

Steffen


----------

